# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  DIY Snake Rack?

## cschub13

So I am thinking about building a snake rack and have been reading many DIY instructions about how to make cheap racks. I have read alot about how people use melamine as the shelves on the racks, but have also seen alot of people just using wood. Is it necessary to use something like melamine since its has a higher heat capacity or can I just get away with wood and not worry about any heat damage?

----------


## ed4281

people use the malamine because it is less likely to warp due to the humidity requirements of ball pythons. I just bult one and it only cost me $40, cant beat that.

----------


## cschub13

How did you make yours?

----------


## DM1975

I have built racks out of 1X's and hardboard (Masonite). I keep lids on my tubs so warping is not that big of an issue. I build the frames out of 1X1 and top em with hardboard. I use 1X1 and 1X4's for support legs and it runs fairly cheap and is light weight. I am getting rid of all of my Melamine racks and switching to this design to save on weight, cost, and space. 

My rack I built for my boas which holds six 74 qt tubs cost about $35.00 in material. Tub cost was another thing, but still cheaper than trying to build individual cages or more elaborate rack systems.

----------


## ed4281

I built mine from a single sheet of malamine it holds 7 28/32 qt tubs or 14 12.2 qt tubs. The deminsions are 24" long 17" deep 48" high. Just buy a 4x8 sheet of malamine and have them cut it for you at lowes or home depot.

----------


## jben

> I have built racks out of 1X's and hardboard (Masonite). I keep lids on my tubs so warping is not that big of an issue. I build the frames out of 1X1 and top em with hardboard. I use 1X1 and 1X4's for support legs and it runs fairly cheap and is light weight. I am getting rid of all of my Melamine racks and switching to this design to save on weight, cost, and space. 
> 
> My rack I built for my boas which holds six 74 qt tubs cost about $35.00 in material. Tub cost was another thing, but still cheaper than trying to build individual cages or more elaborate rack systems.


any pics of your racks?

----------


## DM1975

I will try to get some up. I have some of the build process as well, I am just terribly slow at getting photos processed and posted.

----------


## ericzerka24

If I was you, I'd go with that peg board that is coated with aluminium instead.  Melamine racks are nice for the price but hopefully you don't plan on moving it because they are HEAVY!

----------


## DM1975

While I do like my melamine cages, I agreee, it is a very heavy material. I also think that you can do a rack way cheaper with the pegboard or hardboard.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Melamine is fine if you use the easy carpet gliders. My 11 slot 41qt racks are melamine and can be moved my a 5 year old. Lifting is different but i dont plan on that any time soon.


Most racks using 6qt-28qt can be made from a single sheet of melamine depending on how many tubs you want.

----------

ABrown (10-08-2015),daveadk (08-09-2010),lyz.jones25 (01-14-2017),MegaSteve778 (03-16-2018)

----------


## SnakeKB

The first rack i made was done to accomadate 12qt, 28qt, and 41qt containers. Measures 72"x37"x24". Has 8 shelves. Holds 8 41qts or 16 28qt or 24 12qt. Even has a small storage area in the bottom for bedding, towels, whatever you need. It was made from sanded plywood which i had lying around. Total cost was like $140 in materials if one had to buy them. I would like to remake it using malamine for the shelving.



The second rack i made fit into a closet space in my room and used 1 4x8 sheet of malemine for shelves. Made 5 shelves to accomadate 2 12qt containers per shelf (total of 10/rack). Cost of materials was $35. I have enough room height wise to put in another 3 shelves.

----------


## llovelace

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...=920078#920078

I made this, it uses back heat, you could put casters on if you have carpeting, I have tile floor & it moves easily.

Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## jsmorphs2

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=58302

We built this rack but added heavy duty castors to the bottom. The weight is definitely a downside. Other than that it hasn't warped at all (its about a year old). I wouldn't worry about heat damage either as BPs don't need temps over 90*. Plus melamine is very easy to clean compared to wood. Also, each shelf has a separate strip of heat tape so if the heat tape fails I would only need to replace that one small section. As opposed to my Animal Plastics racks that have one continuous piece of heat tape. I really love this rack.

----------


## cschub13

Thanks for the help and advice guys!

----------


## vdubya98

> Melamine is fine if you use the easy carpet gliders. My 11 slot 41qt racks are melamine and can be moved my a 5 year old. Lifting is different but i dont plan on that any time soon.
> 
> 
> Most racks using 6qt-28qt can be made from a single sheet of melamine depending on how many tubs you want.





do you happen to have the instructions on how you made your racks? i'm very interested in doing the same.

----------


## ABrown

what kind of tubs did you use in these racks?

----------


## SnakeBalls

Mine is 2x6 and 1/4" plywood using some storage totes from home depot. Heating is where you are going to want to spend the most money. I used 6" heat tape and made my thermostat.

----------


## Burninfate

Can you explain the dimensions for a one sheet job? I have 28 qt racks and I need at least two, what am I doing wrong?

----------


## Godzilla78

> Can you explain the dimensions for a one sheet job? I have 28 qt racks and I need at least two, what am I doing wrong?


 :Skull n bones:  :Tombstone:

----------


## Burninfate

> 


I was referring to that I needed to make it hold 28 qt tubs. I have tried laying out the dimensions that i believe that i need and all I am able to get is 6 shelves out of one piece of 4x8 feet melamine. I was wondering how big he is making his for it to fit with one sheet of melamine.

----------

